# Goose & Duck leases



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anyone have any advice on where I should go to find information on leasing duck and goose land in ND for part of the season?

I'm in Colorado but will be up for a week this year to hunt waterfowl with my relatives. They don't have any leases. We hunted public land last year. I was hoping to find a decent lease that we could hunt for a week this season.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hnt-em-all,

Most of us on this site are "anti-lease" here in North Dakota. We are the last state left without the no-trespassing law...so you have plenty of options while hunting here, and you do not need a lease.

Commercial hunting is ruining the heritage that is so strong here in North Dakota. Every other state has high wages and jobs, great weather, women that actually want to stay there  , etc. etc.....but we have our hunting.

Let me know when you're coming up....I'd rather you come knock em dead with me, rather than feed the fire that's running wild in the state.

Drop me a line of when you're coming, and where you're staying, and we can try to work out great hunting for free.

For a laugh, go read the hot topics.....you'll realize that this was probably the last place you'd want to post a question on a lease.  :beer: :lol:


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Chris,

Thanks for the prompt reply. I want to pull my foot out of my mouth and apologize in advance for any feathers that I may have ruffled with this post.

I, too, don't care for commercialized hunting and think leases uke: . I totally agree with everything you are saying. I've been saying the same things down here where leases and hunting clubs are running rampant.

I guess I just wasn't thinking clearly. Maybe, I've had a few too many drinks! :beer:

Anyhow, thanks for the offer! I think that's why I've been wanting to move up your way since this past fall. The hospitality is neverending!

Take it easy!

By the way, what does SOB stand for, other than the original definition? I've seen Fetch use it quite a bit.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No problem at all! It's all good.

SOB stands for "Snows or Blues".

Hit me up this fall.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

hnt-em-all,

I was going to reply where you could go...so to speak to find a hunting lease in ND but then I read Chris Hustad's response and yours and also would like to offer my knowlegde on where to hunt in ND...free of charge.

Feel free to send me a private message anytime. I've hunted the south-central part of ND for many years and have some great areas I can put you on to...assuming that you can keep it somewhat to yourself and the next year there isn't someone from Colorada leasing in the area.

We don't know what the situation as to the amount of licenses that will be available to NR but it shouldn't be a problem if you don't wait until the last minute.

Welcome to ND anytime.


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Field Hunter,

Thanks for the help and not busting my chops! 

Have I been dormant too long? I hadn't noticed anything about a limited number of NR waterfowl licenses.

Thanks again!


----------

